# Chalice Coral. Colonies and Frags



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

Some of the nicest coral available for your saltwater aquarium are found in areas of the ocean that are dimly lit, compared to what many of your other coral are accustomed to, and feed on debris that fall on them. I am referring to Chalice Coral of course and here is a informative article on these magnificent coral. http://www.coralmagazine-us.com/content/chalice-corals-our-cups-runneth-over

Incredible Aquarium gets many varieties of Chalice coral monthly and small colonies as well as frags are always available for you to try.

Here are a few pictures of our variety InStock this week.



























































































Enjoy


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

Some real gems there Bill!


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

+1, some nice pieces there.

Dave


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

wow i gotta make a trip up to IA! those are some nice piece you got there!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

.........a few more Chalice InStock


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

http://www.incredibleaquarium.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=31_44_260_279

funny, you didn't buy these chalice from me, and the ones listed on your website are NOT the same pieces.

Purple Pills
Space Monster

These are not the same Chalice as mine, so kindly remove my unique identifier name and please come up with your own.

Thank you.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> .........a few more Chalice InStock


Chalice lovers,

We sourced our latest crop of colourful Chalice through Reef Raft. They were very helpful getting us some excellent specimens for aquaculturing purposes.

Many names have been attached to coral for years, we did not use any here in our introduction, we hope you continue your purchases based on Quality and Value.

Coral Name Google Search.........


----------

